# Introduction- AK



## Akande50 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello everyone! I am AK and I am in love with good music like classical, contemporary and soft rock. in fact, I go to sleep and read with Classicals and instrumentals. i am glad to have found this forum and I look forward to having fun here. thanks.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cool good to have you on board


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello AK do have a great time at TalkClassical


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Akande50 said:


> Hello everyone! I am AK and I am in love with good music like classical, contemporary and soft rock. in fact, I go to sleep and read with Classicals and instrumentals. i am glad to have found this forum and I look forward to having fun here. thanks.


Glad you made it here!


----------

